# Sears DGT 6000 Implements



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

I just purchased a 5 acre, partially wooded lot in the central part of lower Michigan. About half is heavily wooded. The other half borders the Muskegon river and is flat to rolling. I also just purchased a Sears DGT6000 with a 54" deck!

I think I need a front end loader and have looked at the Johnny Bucket. It looks good but is it the only choice? It looks like it will do the scraping, leveling and hauling that I need to do. It looks like it will also clear snow. After I build my retirement home, I will have a 400' driveway! Should I invest is a snow blower or can I get by with a blade?

I also have a number of trees to cut down and/or trim. It looks like the Johnny Bucket will work for hauling the logs to the fire pit -400' away. I have access to the neighbor's dump cart and John Deere 755 with a Front End Loader for the heavier stuff. He is my brother!

Does anyone have experience with the Sears 16" Front Dozer/Snow blade? Are there any other choices? What about used?

I would welcome any additional thoughts you may have. I have used a riding mower all my life, but this is a different ballpark. 2-3 acres is MUCH more than I normally cut.

What about a rear grader or scraper?

Other implements?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
Welcome!
I have a craftsman GT and almost all the attachments made for it.
The snow/dozer blade will work fine when you can keep up with any big storms. If you wake up to 2 feet of snow it's going to be a problem. I also have the 46" 2 stage blower and it will clear anything that comes it's way.

The rear grader works well and can be angled or reversed. The box scraper can be reversed also and you can add weight to the frame. You can also remove the end plates and the scarifier bar and use it as a grader blade.

As far as other attachments, I have;
snow/dozer blade
snowblower
sleeve hitch
50" deck
moldboard plow
disc harrow
cultivator
tine dethatcher
plug aerator
broadcast speader
8hp sleeve hitch mounted tiller
8hp mow-n-vac with built in chipper
hard top snow cab 
4-55lb wheel weights
2-link chains
front wheel weight mounting bracket
lawn cart
rear grader blade
box scraper
main lift electric lift assist kit
JBjr (on the way)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

For any real snow, this is the only way to fly!


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

nice cab cover SIXCHOW I see it has a glass window


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tinted safety glass with electric wiper! No power windows though!:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Paul!
The DGT6000 is a pretty good tractor. With the optional rear sleeve hitch installed, you can get rear attachments from Sears, Home Depot, Lowes, or most of the other tractor dealers, because that hitch is an industry standard. I don't own a Sears tractor, so I can't really recommend what stuff will work well, but you have more choices than what is offered at Sears, as you know already when you mentioned the Johnnybucket.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum paul... 

for a 400 Ft driveway... id want a snow thrower over a blade.. you get some decent snowfall out where you guys are
(I think argees from your neck of the woods) 
and that could be a lot of snow to push & pile up..
my driveway is about 250 ft.. and i considered a blade.. but by seasons end.. the plow truck used to have a hard time piling up the snow.. a thrower throws it far enough away so you dont got the giant plow mounds...


----------



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

To be honest, I'm not sure the Johnny Bucket will be best for what you described. Hauling logs? I assume already cut and split? The bucket is not very big, and also has a 200lb or so max. I would think a tow trailer would be better, you'd be able to move a lot more logs, easily 10 times as much in volume. And if it's brush or uncut branches, I doubt the bucket will help you there either.

As for snow, the dozer blade is a better choice than the bucket. The reason is that you'll be doing a lot of backing up and dumping with the bucket (rather than dozing along at an angle), plus the bucket doesn't raise very high so it's difficult to pile material more than a couple feet. I haven't yet used my dozer blade with snow, let alone a deep snow, and I fear it won't be able to handle anything more than a few inches, simply because I don't think it will be able to push snow into a berm more than a foot or two high.

The bucket is fantastic for moving material from one place to another, as long as you don't have to pile it very high. And of course the mowing deck, at least the 48" one on my GT5000 has handled everything I've thrown at it, and I let my grass grow quite long. Cutting 2-3 acres is no problem, I regularly cut 4 acres after it has grown really high. Sometimes I think I'm making hay.


----------

